# As much as I love to hate the low-iodine diet...



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

...I'm smart enough to realize that it is a much healthier way to eat than what I normally eat. I've gotten into a pattern of eating more processed foods than I should, so this diet all but eliminates most of them. Meals take longer to prepare, but they're pretty (lots of colorful veggies), and much healthier for me. Kind of makes me wonder if eating healthier is one reason I don't feel too bad while I've been going hypo over the past few weeks. Other than pasta and shredded wheat (does that even count?), I haven't had any processed food in 2 weeks!

What do I miss the most? Um...cheese...grilled cheese sandwiches. And with it being Easter-time, Reese's Peanut Butter Eggs. (But I bought two packages of those for after the diet! Let's keep that a secret, shall we?)

One more week on the diet, give or take, but I will do my best to stick with some of the "principles" of this LID after my scan!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yummmmmmmmmmmmm, PB eggs...

I never had to do it, but it would be tough to do LID, so good for you! Let us know how the scan turns out -- you know I'm curious!!!


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

I am starting my LID on Monday and will be soon right there with ya. Endo wanted me to start it this past Wed, but seeing as I still had "normal" groceries to finish up, I told him we'd have to wait. (RAI not even scheduled yet, he just wants me to start the diet so I'm used to it.) I also decided that I wanted one last weekend that I could eat seafood.  
I am so going to be in your boat with the cheese, especially when my in-laws make trips to amish country 2x a month!  They always come back with 2-3 things of cheese for us, and other than cheese slices, and the very occasional bag of shredded whatever, I hardly ever have to buy cheese at the store. Milk is gonna be another hard one for me, too - I'll go through a gallon a week just by myself sometimes.

What have you been doing as far as meat? I've been looking at some labels on stuff I have in the freezer, and unfortunately, there are no ingredients listed on the fresh stuff. I expected this @ Walmart, but even the stuff from Meijer and Kroger are the same. Am I really "stuck" buying meat from a true butcher? (And paying twice the price? Why does healthier have to = more expensive?? You'd think it would be the other way around.) On the plus side, there is a grocery store in my area that actually cuts most of their own meat themselves right there in store. They actually do have the best meat in town, but I have yet to inquire about brines or anything that they use. (Tomorrow's project after I get off work.)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> ...I'm smart enough to realize that it is a much healthier way to eat than what I normally eat. I've gotten into a pattern of eating more processed foods than I should, so this diet all but eliminates most of them. Meals take longer to prepare, but they're pretty (lots of colorful veggies), and much healthier for me. Kind of makes me wonder if eating healthier is one reason I don't feel too bad while I've been going hypo over the past few weeks. Other than pasta and shredded wheat (does that even count?), I haven't had any processed food in 2 weeks!
> 
> What do I miss the most? Um...cheese...grilled cheese sandwiches. And with it being Easter-time, Reese's Peanut Butter Eggs. (But I bought two packages of those for after the diet! Let's keep that a secret, shall we?)
> 
> One more week on the diet, give or take, but I will do my best to stick with some of the "principles" of this LID after my scan!


Sounds like you may return to this diet w/some modifications after you have your scan and after you eat your Reese's Eggs!! ROLF!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> ...I'm smart enough to realize that it is a much healthier way to eat than what I normally eat. I've gotten into a pattern of eating more processed foods than I should, so this diet all but eliminates most of them. Meals take longer to prepare, but they're pretty (lots of colorful veggies), and much healthier for me. Kind of makes me wonder if eating healthier is one reason I don't feel too bad while I've been going hypo over the past few weeks. Other than pasta and shredded wheat (does that even count?), I haven't had any processed food in 2 weeks!
> 
> What do I miss the most? Um...cheese...grilled cheese sandwiches. And with it being Easter-time, Reese's Peanut Butter Eggs. (But I bought two packages of those for after the diet! Let's keep that a secret, shall we?)
> 
> One more week on the diet, give or take, but I will do my best to stick with some of the "principles" of this LID after my scan!


What day is your scan set up for?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Andros said:


> What day is your scan set up for?


Next Friday...the 20th.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

teri2280 said:


> What have you been doing as far as meat? I've been looking at some labels on stuff I have in the freezer, and unfortunately, there are no ingredients listed on the fresh stuff. I expected this @ Walmart, but even the stuff from Meijer and Kroger are the same. Am I really "stuck" buying meat from a true butcher? (And paying twice the price? Why does healthier have to = more expensive?? You'd think it would be the other way around.) On the plus side, there is a grocery store in my area that actually cuts most of their own meat themselves right there in store. They actually do have the best meat in town, but I have yet to inquire about brines or anything that they use. (Tomorrow's project after I get off work.)


Yeah...that's a tough one. I've been buying the "purest" chicken I can find, according to the labeling, but who really knows? That, and all of the meat in my freezer is from a butcher because my in-laws are farmers, so they set us up with beef and pork every year!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> Next Friday...the 20th.


Thank you!


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

Octavia said:


> Yeah...that's a tough one. I've been buying the "purest" chicken I can find, according to the labeling, but who really knows? That, and all of the meat in my freezer is from a butcher because my in-laws are farmers, so they set us up with beef and pork every year!


I agree about the LID being good for us. Even though I was hypo I actually lost a few pounds. I know it's not low sodium/no salt period, but inevitably we're cutting our sodium levels down which I think helps with water weight.

Octavia, I have that fortune too, my in-laws also provide most of our meat (beef, pork, and chicken) so I know whats _not_ in it.

Cheese was the hardest loss for me too (I think it is for most!). My first post-LID meal was pizza with extra cheese lol.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes...I forgot to mention that I have actually _lost_ weight this time around, despite going hypothyroid! Just a couple of pounds, but still... 

I know I've been saying that I haven't been overly tired while going hypo right now...maybe I've been underestimating. Apparently I was in a comatose state overnight...severe storms kept other people in my neighborhood up half the night. I fell asleep at 9:30 and was unconscious until 7:00 this morning! I had a neighborhood meeting this morning, and when I arrived, everyone was talking about these storms, and I finally had to ask "when...what storms are you talking about?" They looked at me like I was crazy!

My husband made himself a grilled cheese sandwich for lunch. Honestly...I felt like Pavlov's dog when he was slicing the cheese! (Actually, I could say that about my own dog who loves cheese as much as I do!)


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

You girls (totally assuming on this one lol, and apologize if I'm wrong) are SO lucky. I'd KILL to have butchers for in-laws. My hubby's uncles are farmers, so that is awesome come time the sweet corn comes off, but I would LOVE a butcher in the family!


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Next Friday...the 20th.


How long will you have been on the LID by then? Endo having me stop levo and start the LID at the same time....From what I can tell it'll be at least 6 wks before my RAI, assuming blood tests for TSH and Iodine come out where they want them, and everything Google is bringing up says only 1 wk on LID.....


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Yeah...that's a tough one. I've been buying the "purest" chicken I can find, according to the labeling, but who really knows? That, and all of the meat in my freezer is from a butcher because my in-laws are farmers, so they set us up with beef and pork every year!


I ended up going to a smaller chain grocery store that still cuts their own stuff (Great Scot/Community Markets, for anyone in Ohio or southern Michigan) and talked to the guys there, and the store manager. I was still in my shirt that has Walmart embroidered on it, so they were in heaven.  All of their stuff is from local farms, no additives, and no chemicals in the cleaners they use (just SUPER hot water, something upwards of 200 degrees, I can't remember the exact #). I picked a good day to go, as the store manager had just been "checking up" on the places that they use about a week ago. No wonder this place always has the best meat.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's good news, Teri!


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh yeah, other than the fact that it's about 20 minutes round trip out of my way. LOL. Oh well. Worth it for this, and it'll give me an excuse to buy their kick-butt meat, and probably win money doing it. (They're doing some game thing right now, and once you fill your card with punches, they scratch it off. Guaranteed to win at least $10. The game ends on June 1, so I have to fill my card by then, and you have to spend like 300 some bucks there before they scratch it off.)


----------

